# In the year 2029.........



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Newspaper head lines of 2029:

* Ozone created by electric cars now killing millions in the seventh largest country in the world.

* Spotted Owl plague threatens northwestern United States crops and livestock.

* Baby conceived naturally . . . scientists stumped.

* Couple petitions court to reinstate heterosexual marriage.

* Iran still closed off; physicists estimate it will take at least 10 more years before radioactivity decreases to safe levels.

* France pleads for global help after being over taken by Jamaica.

* Castro finally dies at age 112; Cuban cigars can now be imported legally, but President Chelsea Clinton has banned all smoking.

* George Z. Bush says he will run for President in 2036.

* Postal Services raises price of first class stamp to $17.89 and reduces
mail delivery to Wednesdays only.

* 85-year, $75.8 billion study: Diet and Exercise are the keys to weight
loss.

* Average weight of Americans drops to 250 lbs.

* Japanese scientists have created a camera with such a fast shutter speed, they now can photograph a woman with her mouth shut. (hey, this wasn't my head line)

* Massachusetts executes last remaining conservative.

* Supreme Court rules punishment of criminals violates their civil rights.

* New federal law requires that all nail clippers, screwdrivers, fly swatters and rolled-up newspapers must be registered by January 2036.

* Congress authorizes direct deposit of formerly illegal political contributions to campaign accounts.

* IRS sets lowest tax rate at 75 percent.

* Florida voters still don't know how to use a voting machine.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

> * Japanese scientists have created a camera with such a fast shutter speed, they now can photograph a woman with her mouth shut. (hey, this wasn't my head line)




Like that's even possible 



RC :lol:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol I need such cameras! My fish are so active or I'm so slow!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Some of those were risky, but I wasn't going to edit the thread - even though a few I didn't like. The rest just cracked me up!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

aquariumfishguy @ Sun Jan 30 said:


> * Florida voters still don't know how to use a voting machine.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hahaha, thats a great pic


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

nice


----------



## Bella (Jan 19, 2005)

:lol:


----------

